# Switch Drives on Hacked HDVR2?



## acii (Dec 8, 2002)

I suspect that one of my hacked HDVR2's is having some hardware issues.

The unit reboots constantly (like every 5 minutes). When acquiring info from the satellite, it fails and during setup there's a notice that satellite 119 right side is not detected (switching cables doesn't help). Kernel Log indicates that both audio and video decoders are frozen prior to reboot.

My question is whether I can use the two drives in this Tivo in another similar unit without problems (assuming the drives themselves are OK).

Many thanks for any insights.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes. If decryption is disabled, you simply need run the fix51 script.


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

classicsat said:


> the fix51 script.


not a very good search term there. it's 51killer.tcl.


----------



## acii (Dec 8, 2002)

Thanks, guys. That should get me going.


----------

